# Lubrication oil made just for pellet stoves?



## Don2222 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello

Do these claims here ring true?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PELLET-STOV...400-WHITFIELD-ENVIRO-/160953769352#vi-content
or
http://www.pellet-stove-parts-4less.com/Anderol_465_Synthetic_Bearing_Oil_PP5400_p/pp5400.htm

*ITEM:*
*2 Fluid Ounces of ANDEROL 465 Synthetic Bearing Oil, in a reclosable dropper bottle*
*APPLICATION:**This synthetic oil is required by FASCO for lubricating the bearings on many of their motors used on pellet stoves. To see if you need this type of oil for your pellet stove motor, look on the motor. If it requires it, it will typically say,"Oil every six months with Anderol 465" (or L465). FASCO advises to not use any other type of oil on their high temperature service motors, such as paraffin based "paraffinic" oils and "Napthenic" based oils. Some of the more common names of those types not recommended would include: Mineral oils, Penetrating Oils, Zoom Spout Oil™, **WD-40™, 3 in 1 oil™, Mystery Oil™, Gunk™, Liquid Wrench™, and many others. *

*Some FASCO motors have sealed ball bearings and do not require oil.*

Required by Fasco for all of their high service temperature motors that have oil port. But good for all types of pellet and wood stove parts. The use of petroleum based oils may cause premature bearing failure on your motors. This is not a petroleum based oil so this meets that standard.


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 29, 2013)

Fasco Info on replacement motors:
http://www.fasco.com/fasfacts2.asp
Lubrication:
http://www.fasco.com/pdf3/page14.pdf
*"FACT *For routine maintenance and improved bearing life expectancy, a few drops of non detergent “twenty weight” oil can be added every 12 months."
3-in-one is listed as SAE 20


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Fasco Info on replacement motors:
> http://www.fasco.com/fasfacts2.asp
> Lubrication:
> http://www.fasco.com/pdf3/page14.pdf
> ...


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (May 1, 2013)

FASCO as most motor manufacturers at least in all the products of their ive seen which have oil-able bearings ask for "20 wt" essentially "light machine oil"  i have no idea what the stuff in the link is


----------



## Don2222 (May 1, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> FASCO as most motor manufacturers at least in all the products of their ive seen which have oil-able bearings ask for "20 wt" essentially "light machine oil" i have no idea what the stuff in the link is


 
X2 Mike
If that stuff is synthetic oil, it really is not good to mix it what is already on or in the motor.


----------



## steamguy (May 2, 2013)

Wow, I think I'll buy a few cases of Mobil 1 and repackage it as "Anderol 4000"!
"Buy only my oil, it's the only thing that will work! Using other oils will cause your bearings to wear out!"
Doesn't matter that they'll wear out at the same rate as they would otherwise.

But seriously... I worked under some really great Master Mechanics and they always swore that the best oil for high-speed items like air turbines and such was Marvel Mystery. We never did have to rebuild any of our air tools for all the time I was there.

And according to those guys, you CAN mix synthetic and dino oils. Waitasecond... I saw something... Ah, here on Valvoline's website:


> Mixing synthetic and conventional oils will not cause any problems. The oils are compatible with each other.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (May 2, 2013)

Always check the makers plate on the motor.


----------



## Augmister (May 5, 2013)

Big fan of Kroll Oil.  Used one application on the mechanical parts/joints for my burn pot bottom plate and ran smoooooth and easy ALL winter.


----------



## imacman (May 7, 2013)

You CAN use synthetic oil after conventional....no issues.  But for these motors, 3 in 1 in the blue can (which is made specifically for electric motors) is all you'll need:

www.3inone.com/products/motor-oil/


----------



## Dinger (May 9, 2013)

steamguy said:


> Wow, I think I'll buy a few cases of Mobil 1 and repackage it as "Anderol 4000"!
> "Buy only my oil, it's the only thing that will work! Using other oils will cause your bearings to wear out!"
> Doesn't matter that they'll wear out at the same rate as they would otherwise.
> 
> ...



Maybe for Valvoline's formulation, but this is NOT true for all synthetic bases. PAG, PAO, esters, etc. all have different compatibility with Dino oils. 

About a hundred years of reading here. 

http://www.machinerylubrication.com/


----------

